# First go with ONR



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Recently purchased a 8oz bottle of ONR from another member on here and yesterday i finally got round to giving it ago on the wifes car.

Pictures are from my phone so are not the best and dont really give you an idea of how dirtly the car was. The car has never been machines only hand polished with AG HD wax as LSP.

This is before i started (actually i had done the passenger side front wing)









Bonnet before









Half way across the bonnet









no other shots just a final one before i cleaned the wheels









And one from today in daylight









Once i got over the fact of not having any suds and not pre-rinsing and the fact of using a grout sponge i did quite enjoy using ONR.

Its very easy and being able to clean the whole car indoors at 5pm in the winter months is a big plus for me.

Would i use this as a replacement for the more conventional wash methods??

At the moment...No especially all the way through winter as i feel i would need to pressure wash at some stage to remove winter related crud from wheels and wheel arches.

But as an inbetween maintainance wash particularly in the dusty summer months i will be reaching for the ONR.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great review, don't forget you can use ONR as a pre wash to soften and lift the the dirt before commencing with traditional wash methods.

I've taken "Volcanic ash" and "Sahara sands" off the car using ONR without a single blemish on my black paint. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Agreed, pre-spray including the wheels and winter washing is just as good as other methods


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

So if you wanted to stick to your more traditional methods of cleaning would you use ONR as a substitute to snow foaming the car then?

I can see ONR being very useful for over the winter months when you cant be bothered to get all the gear out.

I may be investing in this, can it be bought off the shelf as I've just ordered my last lot of online stuff and don't need anything else so don't want to pay £4+ on postage for one item....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I guess unless you live near one of the retailers your only option is to buy online. The only way to aviod the high P&P for one item is to buy two or more items. You could try the Optimum Power Clean


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> So if you wanted to stick to your more traditional methods of cleaning would you use ONR as a substitute to snow foaming the car then?


Yes, that's a big advantage of ONR, you can use it as a pre-wash instead of snow foam. :thumb:



VenomUK said:


> I can see ONR being very useful for over the winter months when you cant be bothered to get all the gear out.


Exactly, pre-soak the panels with ONR solution from a pumped up garden sprayer - then use a dilution of ONR in the bucket with a grout sponge or silicon free sponge.

No pressure washer, no water hose, no two buckets, no wash mitt, no snow foam, no rinsing & no jacket required. :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Tips said:


> Yes, that's a big advantage of ONR, you can use it as a pre-wash instead of snow foam. :thumb:
> 
> *Exactly, pre-soak the panels with ONR solution from a pumped up garden sprayer - then use a dilution of ONR in the bucket with a grout sponge or silicon free sponge.
> *
> No pressure washer, no water hose, no two buckets, no wash mitt, no snow foam, no rinsing & no jacket required. :thumb:


This is how I use it.

Can wash the car in 20mins ish In the coldest of weather without too much fuss.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Tips said:


> Great review, don't forget you can use ONR as a pre wash to soften and lift the the dirt before commencing with traditional wash methods.
> 
> I've taken "Volcanic ash" and "Sahara sands" off the car using ONR without a single blemish on my black paint. :thumb:


Thanks.

Yes i think i will be using it as a prewash. Just need to get a new pump sprayer. Applying the pre-spray via a normal spray bottle was slow going but a good work out for the forearms.

That's good to know. The paint work on the car is in fairly bad shape as it was a lease car so has been through the sand paper wash routine. But i couldn't see any new marring so was most impressed....maybe its BMW's hard paint?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> This is how I use it.
> 
> Can wash the car in 20mins ish In the coldest of weather without too much fuss.


That's the best way to use it IMO. :thumb:

Don't forget peeps, any waste ONR can be used to water the lawn or disposed of into a sink, it's good for the garden, good for plants and good for the environment. 

... can you say that about snow foams etc.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Tips said:


> That's the best way to use it IMO. :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget peeps, any waste ONR can be used to water the lawn or disposed of into a sink, it's good for the garden, good for plants and good for the environment.
> 
> ... can you say that about snow foams etc.


Smells good too:thumbup:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

My OCD was flaring up when I saw the car washed before the wheels.
I need to get out more..
I just always do the wheels before I start on the vehicle - anybody else like this ?

I have a gallon of ONR (drought order made me wince) but I never used it "waterless" as I worked out I could still jetwash using a hose into a big bucket 

Seems unnatural NOT jet washing the dirt off first.

But : nice write up and top marks for using it.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Tips said:


> That's the best way to use it IMO. :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget peeps, any waste ONR can be used to water the lawn or disposed of into a sink, it's good for the garden, good for plants and good for the environment.
> 
> ... can you say that about snow foams etc.


Yeah
I even washed it at work in my lunch break.
Only use about 6L of water to wash my car.



Obsessed Merc said:


> My OCD was flaring up when I saw the car washed before the wheels.
> I need to get out more..
> I just always do the wheels before I start on the vehicle - anybody else like this ?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use ONR on a very dirty car, it works better on a well waxed car that isn't too dirty.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ONR is great as a wheel cleaner too. 

I always clean my wheels and arches first, it's the dirtiest part of my car.

Plus the number of times after just cleaning my wheels, the rest of the car doesn't seem to shabby

... and I say that'll do for today.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> Yes, that's a big advantage of ONR, you can use it as a pre-wash instead of snow foam. :thumb:
> 
> Exactly, pre-soak the panels with ONR solution from a pumped up garden sprayer - then use a dilution of ONR in the bucket with a grout sponge or silicon free sponge.
> 
> No pressure washer, no water hose, no two buckets, no wash mitt, no snow foam, no rinsing & no jacket required. :thumb:


Cheers Tips, really given me something to think about now and want to go and get some to try.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

At the risk of sounding dumb the abbreviation ONR means?......


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> At the risk of sounding dumb the abbreviation ONR means?......


*O*ptimum *N*o *R*inse :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cheers Tips!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Cheers Tips!!


Anytime bud. :thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Obsessed Merc said:


> My OCD was flaring up when I saw the car washed before the wheels.
> I need to get out more..
> I just always do the wheels before I start on the vehicle - anybody else like this ?
> 
> ...


Being my first go with onr and being the dirtiest i left wheels till last as i was going to pressure wash them and the arches. Usually i do, do the wheels first or while the snow foam is dwelling


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Can't live without ONR. Love the stuff especially now I've got the paintwork sealed.

If the car is muddy a quick cold rinse at the supermarket carwash does the trick before getting the ONR out.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

So the green liquid "waterless wonderwash" I have would be classed as an ONR or is that the brand rather than product class?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

BoostJunky86 said:


> So the green liquid "waterless wonderwash" I have would be classed as an ONR or is that the brand rather than product class?


ONR is not waterless although Optimum do sell a waterless wash (not used it). You add ONR to the bucket of water as you would do for any other shampoo but no need to rinse, you just wipe the panel with a cloth






Video not in English and no commentary but it gives the general idea


----------

